
Show HN: Kubeform – Provision Cloud Resources Using CRDs and Terraform - tamalsaha001
https://blog.byte.builders/post/introducing-kubeform/
======
OJFord
It seems odd to manage infrastructure from an extant k8s cluster - a bit
chicken-and-egg?

